# Spikereifen selbst bauen - so hab ich es gemacht.



## fabitappi (15. November 2011)

Hallo und keine Angst, ich werde nichts von irgendwelchen Baumarktschrauben erzählen 

Kurz zum Grund, warum ich für meinen 6-Jährigen Spikereifen selbst bauen wollte: es gibt seine Reifengröße von 20x 1 1/8 nicht als gespikte Variante zu kaufen....wie es auch keine 16 oder 18 Zoll in dieser Form gibt.

Meine Lösung sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Leicht profilierte Reifen, deren Noppen weiter auseinanderstehen.
Meine Wahl war dafür Tioga Comp X. (Die Noppen messen ca 2,5mm an  Höhe) Dazu kommen die richtigen Spikes. Und solche kann man kaufen, sogar für einen halbwegs vernünftigen Preis. Siehe hier
http://www.grube-shop.de/de/Fachkat...kes-fuer-Sicherheits-Gummistiefel-EURO-LOGGER

Der mittlere Teil des Spikes mißt 4.5mm, Durchmesser ca 3.5mm
(Die normalen Spikes messen nur 3.5mm, die bei Schwalbe usw verbaut werden)

Die genannten Reifen habe ich li/re der Mitte in jede zweite Noppe durchbohrt. je 60 Löcher, Bohrerdurchmesser 2.5mm.
Von innen nochmal nachgebohrt, damit die Spikes gut durchpassen.
Als nächstes habe ich mit Hilfe eine Q-Tip mehrere Löcher auf der Innenseite des Reifen mit Terokal 2444 versehen und dann entsprechend
Spikes von innen durchgedrückt. Das den Spikes beigefügte Werkzeug erwies sich als sehr nützlich dafür. Von außen habe ich dann die jeweilige Noppe um den Spike so lange runtergedrückt, bis der Spike in Gänze (also nur die Hartmetallspitze) herausschaute.

Dauer der ganzen Abreit war je Reifen knapp 2 Stunden!

Übrigens, wer Lust bekommen hat, selbst Winterreifen zu bauen, dem gebe ich gerne eine Tube Kleber und ein paar Spikes zum Probieren ab.

Hier aber nun Bilder.








Gruß, Fabian


----------



## epostampchamp (16. November 2011)

fabitappi schrieb:


> zum Grund, warum ich für meinen 6-Jährigen Spikereifen selbst bauen wollte: es gibt seine Reifengröße von 20x 1 1/8 nicht als gespikte Variante zu kaufen



tolle Arbeit, 20 Zoll Reifen mit Spikes gibts hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Utensil (16. November 2011)

Schau mal genau hin: 20x1 1/8! Nicht 406mm sondern 451mm!


----------

